

Power companies prepare as solar storms set to hit Earth - ajhai
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/06/us-utilities-noaa-solarstorms-idUSTRE7746UA20110806

======
jurjenh
So there may be some spectacular aurora on the way, and apparently we're on
track again for the next solar maximum.

Seems to be relatively inconsistent where we are, one moment we're heading for
a mini ice age, the next moment we're on track with normal predictions again.
Perhaps the reality is that we just don't really know enough to say that we
understand solar activity to the point of making reliably accurate predictions
about it yet.

------
Lost_BiomedE
" 'The magnetic storm that is soon to develop probably will be in the moderate
to strong level,' said Joseph Kunches...'This will be a two or three out of
five on the NOAA Space Weather Scale'"

I would call that weak to moderate by their own scale. It would be
disappointing for a boy who cried wolf attitude to develop between official
warnings and the public. I guess the 1859 storm is the 5 end of the spectrum.

The volcano experts have handled this aspect of their job quite well, even if
many cities and towns have rejected evacuation recommendations.

~~~
rfrey
_I would call that weak to moderate by their own scale._

That is moderate to strong by their own scale,
<http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/NOAAscales/>

1 = Minor 2 = Moderate 3 = Strong 4 = Severe 5 = Extreme

